# What are the classic signs of a cheating husband?



## Mieka (Oct 22, 2008)

Title says it all


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

talks excessively about a particular person from work, the gym, etc.
makes an extra effort looking good...new clothes, cologne
physical intimacy stops (kissing, sex)
stops saying 'i love you'
snaps easily, seemingly out of character
works late or spends time away from the home when he hasn't in the past
is protective over his phone/email
It's usually several of these in combination that would be 'red flags'


----------



## Mieka (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, crap.


----------



## Greatermindset (Oct 13, 2008)

This applies to either the wife or husband cheating.

When both or either partner stops improving the relationship on a daily and consistant basis where both persons needs aren't being met at the levels they both desire.

If the above isn't met, it's only a matter of time before the relationship breaks down. 

It takes 2 to tango. To put the blame entirely on another person is to become apart of the problem.


----------



## Jenni (Nov 30, 2008)

When he makes excuses to spend time with you and uses other people to cover up his escapades. He is secretive about his phone calls, avoids affection, does not talk about your future together, makes his own plans and does not include you and he has charges of restaurants and bars and stores like Victoria Secret on his credit card. Also, he is not consistent on his stories, buys new colognes and underwear and carries condoms in his pocket, wallet or on the glove compartment when he goes out. Also, you might observe him closing or moving bank accounts, hide his checkbook or other important documents, try to start arguments for no reason and then storm out of the house, Also, he might be on line for long hours of the night and make sudden excuses of sick parents or friends with hardships who demand his time.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

swedish said:


> talks excessively about a particular person from work, the





Or not at all.

draconis


----------



## MooseyMoore (Dec 26, 2008)

Don't forget to add 

when he becomes evasive and extra vague whenever you ask him something about where he was, who he was with, or what he did today 

to the cheating husband signs list.


----------

